# any staffie bull terrier lovers out therex



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hello all
has any of you girls got staffies i have two and i just luv em 
love to here luv georgix


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Georgie

I've got a boxer. quite a similar charachter I beleive

My sister and her boyf just got their own house and have bought a staffie, they pick her up on Friday she is totally hyper about it, shes read up loads on them and thinks staffies sound wonderfull even though we've never had one before the books are full of praise for how good they are with children and how loving they are.

So the pup they have bought will be 6 weeks on Friday (think thats right) and she's tan, she is sooo tiny I can't wait till Friday I won't be away from her house. We hope once she's had her injections etc her and George (my boxer) will become best friendsl

what made you get staffies?

I'll post some pics on friday.

Donna[br]: 13/08/06, 18:23Allow me to introduce Charlie[br]: 19/08/06, 19:38Hiya, I replied to your pm but your inbox is full honney, Hope you read this I've just copied what I wrote on pm.

Donna:

Hey Georgi

Charlie is doing very well, if not a bit cheeky, they're trying to train her to sleep down stairs in her own bed (as apposed to in their bed like I do with George, bad I know) and she yelps and crys the whole night. my sis has'nt got a wink of sleep for ages, she ignores her but finds it very distressing. Any tips?

My own baby was due yesterday, however I've had a show this morning and some pains, so if you don't hear from me for a while you'll know why. hee hee sooo exciting.

Hope your dogs pups are delivered safely, where is it your from?


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi

not a Staffie but very similar, I have a Bull Terrier, she was bought for security for the yard but we had to take her a 4 wks.  That was way to young to leave outside in December so we kept her in the house until she was big enough.

She is still living in the house, she is the most lovable creature on the planet and I wouldn't be without her.

I'll pics soon
Kit


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Ive got a six year old staffy, Tess she is fantastic very loyal.
We also have a staffy cross hes 14wks old. I love him to bits but he can be a nightmare. One thing that worries me is that he wont leave the older dog alone.
She snapped at him twice now and it scared me so much i was going to find him a new home.
Any advice would be much appreciated.
  love Claire


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Today we introduced my sisters staffy to my boxer (staffy is still tiny) George my dog is very boistrous and can run circles round any one or anything hahaha that was until today when he met Charlie and she ran circles around him..... however they are now best friends


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Georgie
I have got a 10 week old staffy Lucy she is sooo gorgeous a little nightmare at times lol. Put my xmas tree up today and it has no decorations left on the bottom of it there all over front room and garden lol. Would love to share stories with you all
Love Andie xxxxxx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hi andie
what a little cutie
mine was the same kept pinching all the decorations 
my 4 year old staffie sits under ours just hope he dont cock his leg up it
yes its nice talking abut our furry babys 
keep in touch love karenxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and tyler and george ov course


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Lucy is a little terror at the minute lol. She gets her last injection on Wednesday so a week after that we can take her out for the first time (we cant wait). She has just come in from garden covered in mud AGAIN. We have just got her to sit and go in her bed and lay down we get so excited when she does it lol. She will only atay in her bed though until we have given her a treat then gets straoght back out lol we need to teach her to stay but one step at a time.
Karen if you have any tips about staffys they would be greatfully accepted as this is our first one.
Love Andie xxxx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

I know that it has been a while since anyone posted on this thread... but I couldn't resist... we have got a puppy staff, he is 15 weeks old today (we have had him since he was 9 weeks old) he is a "nibbler" and is constantly biting/mouthing.... but he is soooo cute, we love him to bits    I would love to hear how your staffies are getting on.

Reality xx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello Karen,

He would love that - he absolutely adores lots of cuddles.... he has already melted our hearts and is allowed on the sofas - even though we were adamant that there was no way he was going to   

Reality xx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

WHEN you have your baby (not IF   ) I am sure your dog will be fine... they adapt so quickly.

Reality xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there - just wanted to say to reality that your puppy is so cute 

Im the same with my dog - was adamant when we got her that she would not be allowed on the sofa or bed but im a softy at heart!!

Kate xx


----------

